# Exercise MAPLE RESOLVE



## tomahawk6

A few images from MAPLE RESOLVE. Looks like winter is fast approaching.












From October 4 to November 11 was held MAPLE RESOLVE 1201 Exercise. More than 3000 soldiers from 5 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (5 CMBG) were participating in a complex and high-level training at the Canadian Manoeuvre Training Centre in Wainwright, AB.
 For 5 CMBG, the purpose of this training was to validate the Task Force 3-12 (TF 3-12) final state of preparation. Consequently, from November 2012 to July 2013, TF 3-12 troops were ready to respond to any deployment request issued by the Government of Canada.
 Photo : Padre Louis-Martin Lanthier.






Wainwright (Alb.), October 19, 2012 - The Commander of the Canadian Forces, General Walter Natynczyk, speaks with signal operators about the importance of communication within the Army.
 Exercise MAPLE RESOLVE is a military training that unfolds at the Canadian Manoeuvre Training Center (CMTC) in Wainwright (Alb.), from October 4 to November 11, 2012. It’s a challenging training event that focuses on combined arms groupings to provide high-level, complex training to nearly 3,000 soldiers.
 For 5 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group, the aim of this training is ultimately to validate the final state of preparation of Task Force 3-12 (TF 3-12). Once this state of preparation is confirmed, TF 3-12 will be put on operational high availability, therefore ready to face any deployment request from the Government of Canada, from November 2012 to July 2013.










Wainwright (Alb.), October 19, 2012 - General Walter Natynczyk, Chief of the Defence Staff, proudly presents a token (coin) to Master Corporal Manon Bourgoin to reward her efforts since the beginning of Exercise MAPLE RESOLVE.










October 19, 2012 - General Walter Natynczyk, Chief of the Defence Staff, speaks to members of Exercise MAPLE RESOLVE headquarters.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

What the hell? Fleece as outer garments?  k:






edit - can't spell


----------



## tomahawk6

Must be that American influence. ;D


----------



## aesop081

recceguy said:
			
		

> What the hell? Fleece as outer garments?  k:



The "extinction level event" storms are gathering off the West coast as we speak.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The "extinction level even" storms are gathering off the West coast as we speak.



 ;D


----------



## captloadie

If you zoom in real close, you _should_ see blue epaulets on the shoulders. Airforce dress policy, the fleece is considered an outer garment at all times. At least that is what I'm being told by the CoC.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

captloadie said:
			
		

> If you zoom in real close, you _should_ see blue epaulets on the shoulders. Airforce dress policy, the fleece is considered an outer garment at all times. At least that is what I'm being told by the CoC.



Mmmm, nope, don't see it there, not buying.


----------



## McG

Were these from a professional photographer?  With a properly matched flash, there should not have been any lens shadow.


----------



## smale436

"If you zoom in real close, you should see blue epaulets on the shoulders. Airforce dress policy, the fleece is considered an outer garment at all times. At least that is what I'm being told by the CoC."

 - It's true. In my location Clothing Stores actually had one hour a day last week dedicated solely to the issuing of the new fleece. I was surprised the first time I saw 6 people in Tim Hortons wearing it as outerwear, but they do have a spot for nametags. Even the pilots wear it as outerwear over their OD flight suits.


----------



## PuckChaser

recceguy said:
			
		

> What the hell? Fleece as outer garments?  k:



5 Bde is special...


----------



## jollyjacktar

Just looking at the photos made me remember my Maple Guardian time with Roto 7 and the folks from Val.  I remember sitting in the kitchen tent eating a meal and listening to two PPCLI Officers commenting at the number of personnel who seemed to be able to shave their heads but not their faces.  Those two, I thought their heads were going to explode.  It was fun to watch and listen to.   :nod:


----------



## George Wallace

MCG said:
			
		

> Were these from a professional photographer?  With a properly matched flash, there should not have been any lens shadow.





Guess the length of his lens was an indication of "small man syndrome", thus obstructing the flash.   >


----------



## The Bread Guy

MCG said:
			
		

> Were these from a professional photographer?  With a properly matched flash, there should not have been any lens shadow.


According to the photo credit, the Padre took the photos - while he may be _professional_, with all due respect, a professional _photographer_ he's not trained to be.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

recceguy said:
			
		

> What the hell? Fleece as outer garments?  k:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - can't spell




Always was "field" wear in my unit, but the moment you step off the bus/panel/smp back in garrison you better have it damn well under your cbt shirt...


----------



## tomahawk6

More images. The Leo's in the caption are mislabeled as 2A6M.I think it should be 2A4M's.





October 19, 2012 Wainwright, Alberta Sergeant James Hamilton from the Lord Strathcona's Horse (Royal Canadian) Regiment sits on a Leopard 2A6M during General Walter Natynczyk (retired) Chief of the Defence Staff’s visit to Exercise Maple Resolve in Wainwright, Alberta on October 19, 2012.





October 19, 2012 Wainwright, Alberta General Walter Natynczyk (retired), Chief of the Defence Staff climbs out of a Leopard 2A6M tank with the Lord Strathcona's Horse (Royal Canadian) Regiment during his visit to Exercise Maple Resolve in Wainwright, Alberta on October 19, 2012.


----------



## dimsum

CDNAIRFORCE said:
			
		

> - It's true. In my location Clothing Stores actually had one hour a day last week dedicated solely to the issuing of the new fleece. I was surprised the first time I saw 6 people in Tim Hortons wearing it as outerwear, but they do have a spot for nametags. *Even the pilots wear it as outerwear over their OD flight suits.
> *



I could be totally out to lunch, but isn't the fleece kinda...flammable?  Like really flammable?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Always was "field" wear in my unit, but the moment you step off the bus/panel/smp back in garrison you better have it damn well under your cbt shirt...



People are starting to miss the misdirected sarcasm in my post :waiting:


----------



## ff149

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I could be totally out to lunch, but isn't the fleece kinda...flammable?  Like really flammable?



According the the CANAIRGEN the new air force fleece is authorized for wearing to/from work, on the flight line, but because it is flammable is not authorized to be worn in aircraft. That's as I remember reading the reg. I could be wrong.


----------



## Infanteer

I love how pictures of a 4-star General visiting troops on a major exercise and of bad-ass tanks devolves into a discussion on a fleece sweater...only in the OCD world of the Army.


----------



## aesop081

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I love how pictures of a 4-star General visiting troops on a major exercise and of bad-*** tanks devolves into a discussion on a fleece sweater...only in the OCD world of the Army.



If you ever needed confirmation that the war is over..........


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I love how pictures of a 4-star General visiting troops on a major exercise and of bad-ass tanks devolves into a discussion on a fleece sweater...only in the OCD world of the Army.



Just snow, tents and a 4 star when I posted


----------



## Colin Parkinson

The General is thinking ; "Now this is a manly tank, Thank Fu*k that we didn't get those MGS"  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy

<tangent>
What's with the "Retired" ref to the CDS in the captions?  Did I miss a change of command parade or something?  Last I read, end of October was the estimated handover timeframe.  

In fact, he's still listed as in the saddle in this PMO media advisory for an event tomorrow.

That's how rumours start, you know  
</tangent>


----------



## Jarnhamar

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If you ever needed confirmation that the war is over..........



In all fairness the wearing of fleece and toques was one of the major issues facing leaders in KAF.



I myself prefer the picture of the CDS on the cover of maple leaf with his hands shoved in his pockets     :warstory:


----------



## Kirkhill

Do they still wear the white toques with the brown and gold target on the crown?

I never really quite saw the point of targeted camouflage.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

recceguy said:
			
		

> People are starting to miss the misdirected sarcasm in my post :waiting:



 :facepalm:


----------



## The Bread Guy

recceguy said:
			
		

> People are starting to miss the misdirected sarcasm in my post :waiting:


Geniuses are rarely recognized in their time....  :nod:


----------



## tomahawk6

Primary Training Audience.Who forgot the popcorn ? 






Members of the 2-116 Calvary Regiment USA working as the Primary Training Audience (PTA) take a break before providing additional support at the Combat Supply Drop (CDS) zone at Saville farms at Canadian Forces Base Wainwright, Alberta during Maple Resolve on October 16, 2012.





Members of the 2-116 Calvary Regiment USA work as the Primary Training Audience (PTA) to provide a safe cordon around the combat drop supply zone at Saville farms at Canadian Forces Base Wainwright Alberta during Maple Resolve on October 16, 2012.





Canadian Forces members from 5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (5CMBG) and 2-116 Calvary Regiment USA work together as the Primary Training Audience (PTA) to provide a cordon around the combat supply drop at Saville farms at Canadian Forces Base Wainwright, Alberta during Exercise Maple Resolve on October 16, 2012.






Canadian Forces members from 5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (5CMBG) and 2-116 Calvary Regiment USA work together as the Primary Training Audience (PTA) to provide a cordon around the combat supply drop at Saville farms at Canadian Forces Base Wainwright, Alberta during Exercise Maple Resolve on October 16, 2012.


----------



## SprCForr

Thanks for sharing the pics T6.


----------



## PuckChaser

I wonder how the Americans feel about wearing our fishing vests when they're used to modular rigs.  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Primary Training Audience.Who forgot the popcorn ?


And I fret about some government buzzwords I see here  : - thanks for sharing the pix!


----------



## MikeL

> October 24, 2012 Wainwright, Alberta Master Corporal Joesph Valois, a combat engineer from the Canadian Manoeuvre Training Centre (CMTC) participates in an attack scenario during Exercise Maple Resolve on October 24, 2012 in Wainwright, Alberta..









> October 24, 2012 Wainwright, Alberta Canadian Forces soldiers from 5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (5CMBG) participate in an attack scenario during Exercise Maple Resolve on October 24, 2012 in Wainwright, Alberta.









> October 24, 2012 Wainwright, Alberta Canadian Forces soldiers from 5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (5CMBG) participate in an attack scenario during Exercise Maple Resolve on October 24, 2012 in Wainwright, Alberta.









> October 24, 2012 Wainwright, Alberta, Canadian Forces soldiers from 5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (5CMBG) participate in an attack scenario during Exercise Maple Resolve on October 24, 2012 in Wainwright, Alberta.









> October 24, 2012 Wainwright, Alberta, Canadian Forces soldiers from 5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (5CMBG) participate in an attack scenario during Exercise Maple Resolve on October 24, 2012 in Wainwright, Alberta.









> October 24, 2012 Wainwright, Alberta, Canadian Forces soldiers from 5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (5CMBG) participate in an attack scenario during Exercise Maple Resolve on October 24, 2012 in Wainwright, Alberta.









> October 24, 2012 Wainwright, Alberta, Canadian Forces soldiers from 5th Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group (5CMBG) participate in an attack scenario during Exercise Maple Resolve on October 24, 2012 in Wainwright, Alberta.


----------



## Journeyman

I notice that the majority of the troops don't have Canadian flags; must be a problem with their Clothing Stores.   :


----------



## tomahawk6

Maybe they are in short supply in Quebec ?


----------



## daftandbarmy

Very Canadian: preparing for war in Central Asia by training in the snow. I thought we were smarter than the British?  (who always seemed to prepare me for the desert by training in arctic Norway, or the equivalent) ;D


----------



## PuckChaser

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Maybe they are in short supply in Quebec ?



They spent all their budget on DRASH shelters and flat-screen TVs...  >


----------



## Ostrozac

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Very Canadian: preparing for war in Central Asia by training in the snow. I thought we were smarter than the British?  (who always seemed to prepare me for the desert by training in arctic Norway, or the equivalent) ;D



Well, we are the ones who put our national training centre on the edge of the arctic, and then act all surprised every time there is a little snow.

Personally, I think we only had two better options, and we missed them. Back when the US was downsizing and closing bases, we could have scooped up something like Fort Ord, California, manned it with a skeleton crew, and used the hell out of it. The US would have been happy to delay the environmental survey and cleanup. Or we could have done something in BC. Building on the units in Chilliwack, Work Point and Jericho, finding some land, expropriating, and clear-cutting a year round training area. Basically Shilo without the snow.

But we missed both options, and now our guys are training for combat in jungles and deserts in the snow.


----------



## George Wallace

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> Well, we are the ones who put our national training centre on the edge of the arctic, and then act all surprised every time there is a little snow.
> 
> Personally, I think we only had two better options, and we missed them. Back when the US was downsizing and closing bases, we could have scooped up something like Fort Ord, California, manned it with a skeleton crew, and used the hell out of it. The US would have been happy to delay the environmental survey and cleanup.



Perhaps you may want to look into US policies reference "foreign troops" being stationed on their soil, as well as the numerous agreements between their and our Government.


----------



## Ostrozac

http://www.wnd.com/2000/05/1987/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No._39_Squadron_RAF

Our allies can do it. If we wanted to do it, we could have made it work. The US has the advantage of not being in the Arctic. BC shares that advantage.


----------



## George Wallace

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> http://www.wnd.com/2000/05/1987/
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No._39_Squadron_RAF
> 
> Our allies can do it. If we wanted to do it, we could have made it work. The US has the advantage of not being in the Arctic. BC shares that advantage.



Foreigners operating in conjunction with US Forces, training with US Forces, or on exchange with US Forces within the Continental US is not the same as a Foreign power actually independently maintaining a facility on their soil.

Is Alaska not an American State?  It has territory well within the Arctic Circle.


----------



## JorgSlice

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> Well, we are the ones who put our national training centre on the edge of the arctic, and then act all surprised every time there is a little snow.
> 
> Personally, I think we only had two better options, and we missed them. Back when the US was downsizing and closing bases, we could have scooped up something like Fort Ord, California, manned it with a skeleton crew, and used the hell out of it. The US would have been happy to delay the environmental survey and cleanup. Or we could have done something in BC. Building on the units in Chilliwack, Work Point and Jericho, finding some land, expropriating, and clear-cutting a year round training area. Basically Shilo without the snow.
> 
> But we missed both options, and now our guys are training for combat in jungles and deserts in the snow.



Chilliwack doesn't get any snow!?  

Are you on the glue!?


----------



## cupper

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> Well, we are the ones who put our national training centre on the edge of the arctic, and then act all surprised every time there is a little snow.



And coming down south doesn't guarantee you won't get snow either. Just ask the group from the Atlantic area who came down to Fort Pickett in Virginia last February, only to find themselves in the only snow storm in the mid Atlantic region last winter. Had they been just an hour north, would have had a nice sunny day.


----------



## Old and Tired

Yeah, but Cupper we brought that with us in a sea can because it was part of the BTS that we had to have a tick mark for.  Easy way for the majority of soldiers to get the Winter Indoc check mark. Tell them we're going to Sunny Pleasent Virginia then crack open the Sea can and presto instant winter.

I recall being in Suffield in August and and the same thing happened to us.  I'd have to ask Tank Troll but I think it was round about 20 - 25 august and we received 4 inches of snow in about two hours after the smoker the night before we tore down to go back to Calgary.  I can just imagine the same thing happening at Fort Ord or Fort Irwin. People in California would love us.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

cupper said:
			
		

> And coming down south doesn't guarantee you won't get snow either. Just ask the group from the Atlantic area who came down to Fort Pickett in Virginia last February, only to find themselves in the only snow storm in the mid Atlantic region last winter. Had they been just an hour north, would have had a nice sunny day.





			
				Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Cupper we brought that with us in a sea can because it was part of the BTS that we had to have a tick mark for.  Easy way for the majority of soldiers to get the Winter Indoc check mark. Tell them we're going to Sunny Pleasent Virginia then crack open the Sea can and presto instant winter.



Ah that was 36 CBG.....happened to 37 CBG in 2009....took the HQ 2 days to realize that they had "heavy equipment (aka me and a Backhoe)"  to clear the FOB


----------



## DirtyDog

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Very Canadian: preparing for war in Central Asia by training in the snow. I thought we were smarter than the British?  (who always seemed to prepare me for the desert by training in arctic Norway, or the equivalent) ;D


Thankfully TF 1-10 avoided that by going to Fort Irwin.  Although it was for 2 months.....

It might have been costly but I'm happy to have missed ever going to Wainwright at this point in my career.


----------



## tomahawk6

Ft Lewis/Yakima Training Center have been used by the CF for training for decades. Yakima is great if you want desert conditions and wide open space for live fire of all types of weapons.


----------



## McG

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Very Canadian: preparing for war in Central Asia by training in the snow.


That is the high readiness BG, not Op ATTENTION. They are not preparing for war in central Asia; they are preparing for war anywhere.  So, there is nothing wrong with a little snow.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Ft Lewis/Yakima Training Center have been used by the CF for training for decades. Yakima is great if you want desert conditions and wide open space for live fire of all types of weapons.



US live fire ranges have a tendency to be dramatically more restrictive than Canadian ones.  Wainwright is a very useful training area that we have invested a lot of money in, and so I firmly believe that we should use it.


----------



## dapaterson

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Thankfully TF 1-10 avoided that by going to Fort Irwin.  Although it was for 2 months.....



With just a smidge of rain instead of snow.  Hardly noticeable, though.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Ft Lewis was very restrictive, YFC was pretty free to use as I recall. It could snow there as well.


----------

